# Dodge and Burn Settings in Local Adjustments



## g2iSite (Aug 31, 2018)

Hi,

I am looking to understand if I can create user settings for local adjustments such as brushes and gradiants.  I want to have default dodge and burn settings, like on LR Classic.  Does anyone know if this is possible?

Thanks!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 31, 2018)

When you activate the brush, you see the presets in a pop-up menu at the top, behind the word 'Effect'. You can create your own by making the desired settings and then choose 'Save Current Settings as new Preset'.


----------



## g2iSite (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm sorry, but I dont see a pop-up when activating the brush... if i click on presets on the bottom, i can change the whole image, but not the brushed areas only...


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 31, 2018)

It looks as though you can create presets only for the Linear or Radial Gradient at this time.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 31, 2018)

Jim Wilde said:


> It looks as though you can create presets only for the Linear or Radial Gradient at this time.


I think we are talking about two different things here. You can only add a linear filter or a graduated filter to a *develop preset*, that is true. You cannot add a brush to such a preset.

However, the adjustment brush, the graduated filter and the radial filter share their own presets. These can be found where I explained it before. The one you see here is a preset I created myself.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 31, 2018)

Yes, we are talking about different things. The OP (and I) are talking about LRCC for desktop, not LR Classic.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 31, 2018)

Aghrrrr.....


----------



## g2iSite (Aug 31, 2018)

I dont see the setting in linear or radial either... :(


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 31, 2018)

g2iSite said:


> I dont see the setting in linear or radial either... :(


Create a new preset, uncheck everything except Tools. It's a *develop preset* that you'll create this way, however.


----------



## g2iSite (Aug 31, 2018)

Oh I see!  The pop-up is the main preset menu- got it... well, hopefull they extend this to the brush soon!  Thanks so much for sticking with me to resolve this!  Best!


----------



## g2iSite (Aug 31, 2018)

OK, so now that I know how to create a preset that can be used by a tool, i dont see how to select the present to be applied by the tool...  any help appreciated!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 1, 2018)

When you create the preset it then becomes available in the list of Presets that you can select from when editing a picture.....just like any other preset. So create the preset in your folder of choice (User Presets would be the default), then when you want to apply that preset to another image, simply click on Presets to open the presets panel and then click on the name of the preset that you created.


----------



## PhilBurton (Sep 1, 2018)

Jim Wilde said:


> Yes, we are talking about different things. The OP (and I) are talking about LRCC for desktop, not LR Classic.


Does any part of this thread also apply to LR Classic?

Phil


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 1, 2018)

Not really, although the overall principle about creating and applying presets is the same.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 1, 2018)

g2iSite said:


> OK, so now that I know how to create a preset that can be used by a tool, i dont see how to select the present to be applied by the tool...  any help appreciated!


You simply click the preset. Remember however that you have created a *develop* preset, not a *tool* preset. A tool preset would be something that you use after you have activated the tool. The preset would then set the sliders of the tool. That is what I showed for Lr Classic, but that does not exist in Lr CC (yet). A develop preset applies the tool itself, so it applies the same filter with the same settings to the new image.


----------

